# How far to ski areas from Fort Collins, CO???



## haclabau (Mar 15, 2007)

Might be moving to Fort Collins, wondering how far I would have to drive to ski, including backcountry and resorts...

Thanks


----------



## jballen1 (Oct 27, 2006)

RESORTS
Summit county(keystone, copper, breckenridge a basin): 2 hours 15 minutes on a good day
Winter Park: ~2 hours
Steamboat: 3.5 hours
Vail, beaver creek: 2 hours 45 minutes

BACKCOUNTRY
Cameron pass: 1.5 hours
Rocky mountain national park: ~1 hour


----------

